# Solved: Help Can't Uninstall Trend Micro Internet Security



## wolfgang1 (Apr 16, 2003)

I have been having trouble with this trend A/V. I have always had trouble with updates. Sometimes I would have to re-boot to get it to complete updates. Now it won't update at all. It downloads but it just won't install. My subscription expires in about a couple of weeks so I decided to go ahead and use another product. I got Defender Pro 2009 15 in 1. When I tried to uninstall Trend, a prompt came up and said a serious error had occurred and I couldn't uninstall this product. and to open Trends uninstall folder and proceed from there. I tried that to but it still wouldn't uninstall. I was reading the instructions of Defender Pro and it said that I could put in their CD-ROM and when if I had another A/V installed it would prompt me to click uninstall. I thought I would give that a try. I put in the CD-ROM and when I tried to run it it gave me a message that said my OS wasn't compatible with their product and I had to have XP SP2 or higher or have Vista. Well I have Vista. I was wondering if Trend was gumming up the works. If anyone could give me help and advise I should would certainly appreciate it. Here's snapshot of my system


----------



## wolfgang1 (Apr 16, 2003)

Sorry but some reason the snapshot isn't showing up. Basically is says:

Windows Vista Home Premium
Service Pack 1

Dell Inspiron 530

Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 

RAM 6 GB

64 Bit Operating System


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Have you tried to reinstall the Trend Micro. Sometimes if a person will reinstall that type of program, then you are able to unistall it.
Why, I have no idea, just know that sometimes it will work.
Vicks


----------



## wolfgang1 (Apr 16, 2003)

I'll give it a whirl and see what happens. Thanks vicks.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried uninstalling it with the free Revo Uninstaller?


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear wolfgang1,
Revo should do the trick! Wow,6GB RAM,you and i are buddies as i too have(6GBRam) heeded brett888 advise and did not listen to Elvandil! A bit of over-kill! Elvandil pasted me once for having even 4GB Ram! Don't expect only carrots here because learning needs a lot of stick! What say?
PS: spare the rod and spoil the child!


----------



## wolfgang1 (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks guys, I'll try Revo tomorrow. Anyone know why the Defender Pro says my OS is not compatible? It says that I must at least have XP SP2 or Vista. I have vista. Anyway here's the message I recieved when I tried to uninstall Trend.

_*The software removal program has suffered a serious error. Please open the installation folder (or the CD-ROM, if any) and launch the Trend Mico Diagnostic Tool Kit to remove the software*_.

I used the CD_ROM and it still wouldn't uninstall.


----------



## wolfgang1 (Apr 16, 2003)

perfume said:


> Dear wolfgang1,
> Revo should do the trick! Wow,6GB RAM,you and i are buddies as i too have(6GBRam) heeded brett888 advise and did not listen to Elvandil! A bit of over-kill! Elvandil pasted me once for having even 4GB Ram! Don't expect only carrots here because learning needs a lot of stick! What say?
> PS: spare the rod and spoil the child!


BTW Perfume, I won this computer at work. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear wolfgang1,
Hearty congrats! Tell us what you are going to do with the spare Moolah? Buy a nice Bose speaker system and listen to music on Winamp (Pro)? A better idea would be to give a treat to your bosom girl/boy friend! What configuration was (other than you mentioned) on the comp. you won! hewee used to win a lot of prizes! He's a winner thru and thru'. :up:


----------



## wolfgang1 (Apr 16, 2003)

Extra moolah? What's that? In this day and age extra moolah goes to the mortage, food gas.etc.....There was nothing on this computer when I got it. Only Roxio and some trial versions software. It didn't even have Word.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Now that's not fair on the part of the org. that gave you the computer. Hope they gave u the OS (Vista-oh-No!). I can understand about MS Office 2007 (pricey) not there,but if you are a computer specialist or a finance analyst etc, that'll be the first thing you need,don't u? A winner is always a winner, so thumbs up again to u!:up:


----------



## wolfgang1 (Apr 16, 2003)

Oh it's got Vista. I like the OS system for the most part. I can't seem to backup my files like I am supposed to and there's no recovery disc. The files won't back up no matter what I do or what kind of disc I use.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you finally tried Revo?


----------



## wolfgang1 (Apr 16, 2003)

Yeah just tried Revo......Trend didn't even come up on the programs list, yet Trends main console says it working properly and up to date.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried this procedure?


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

wolfgang1 said:


> Yeah just tried Revo......Trend didn't even come up on the programs list, yet Trends main console says it working properly and up to date.


Dear wolfgang1,
I remember your comment that updating T-M was a prob. How come it's up to date? The Security Suites that really matter have the automatic update function turned on by default. That can explain the present status quo.

Here's something's interesting about your O.P, where you said you had some prob. with Defender Pro. There's a question mark as to it's compatibility with your *64 bit Vista (Good grief). Kindly look up the link i am posting* :http://www.microsoft.com/windows/compatibility/Details.aspx?type=Software&p=Defender%20Pro%205%20in%201%202009&v=Defender%20Pro&uid=&pf=0π=7&s=Paint%20Shop%20Pro&os=32-bit

Just click on the 64 bit ,next to the 32 bit in the link!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Perfume,

There is a 64-bit version.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Honestly though, Defender Pro 2009 looks like it just crawled out from under a rock. There are much better alternatives out there, like ESET, Kaspersky, BitDefender, Avira Antivir (free)...

In their website, they compare themselves with two of the industrie's worst security suites... Not a good reference, don't you think? Read this.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear phantom010,
If there is a 64 bit version of"Defender pro", then wolfgang1 has one prob. less on his platter!

Yes, honestly i was wondering where this Def.Pro came from! I was thinking about BitDefender, but a little Googling around told me that it's there! I would'nt like to cast the first throne,but KIS2009, though very good has it's heavy share of drawbacks! Folks read reviews which are slanted and some word of mouth advertising helps them to take the plunge and buy a SS (security suite) and with no support worth the mention are either left high and dry or come to sites like ours (always a smart move) for advise! This has no reference to wolfgang1,mind you! It's about me! I could configure and understand the wheels whirring inside KIS only after i connected to here! Phew!


----------



## wolfgang1 (Apr 16, 2003)

Phantom010 said:


> Have you tried this procedure?


Yep that did the trick. I appreciate the help. As far as all the A/V out there I read both good and bad reviews on most of them. Anyway got rid of Trend and got Defender installed. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## wolfgang1 (Apr 16, 2003)

perfume said:


> Dear phantom010,
> If there is a 64 bit version of"Defender pro", then wolfgang1 has one prob. less on his platter!
> 
> Yes, honestly i was wondering where this Def.Pro came from! I was thinking about BitDefender, but a little Googling around told me that it's there! I would'nt like to cast the first throne,but KIS2009, though very good has it's heavy share of drawbacks! Folks read reviews which are slanted and some word of mouth advertising helps them to take the plunge and buy a SS (security suite) and with no support worth the mention are either left high and dry or come to sites like ours (always a smart move) for advise! This has no reference to wolfgang1,mind you! It's about me! I could configure and understand the wheels whirring inside KIS only after i connected to here! Phew!


Yes there is a 64 bit Defender. Just let me say this. You're conversing with someone who can make Excel sing......Also I have became quite adapt at using an industrial product testing software call Datum 5.1. A product that makes our IT Department tuck it collective tails and run. Other than using those programs, creating videos, pic, and internet surfing, I don't know a whole heck of a lot about computers. What I am saying, sometimes you have dumb it down for me. Thanks for all the comments and advice from you and everyone.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad you solved your problem! :up:


----------



## wolfgang1 (Apr 16, 2003)

Phantom010 said:


> Honestly though, Defender Pro 2009 looks like it just crawled out from under a rock. There are much better alternatives out there, like ESET, Kaspersky, BitDefender, Avira Antivir (free)...
> 
> In their website, they compare themselves with two of the industrie's worst security suites... Not a good reference, don't you think? Read this.


I googled this product and read some reviews on it and now feel like a idiot for buying it and even more of an idiot for installing it. I've got to stop the impulse buying.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're not an idiot. Sometimes, the way products are advertised, it makes it tempting.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear wolfgang1,
No offence meant! Sorry if i pricked you in the wrong place! As a great philosopher, whom i was lucky to spend time with, used to say" *Get this and get this straight"*! He was merciless in pointing out my defects as pampering the ego was leading nowhere. When i landed up once in his presence with my bag to stay for 2-3 days he said"why do you need so much luggage,sir?" and said "come into my room and i will show you with what luggage i go round the globe" and all it contained was a pair of clothes and the other pair was on his body! Best wishes!


----------



## wolfgang1 (Apr 16, 2003)

Phantom010 said:


> You're not an idiot. Sometimes, the way products are advertised, it makes it tempting.


 So do you think that should uninstall the thing and write off the loss as a life experience.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, it doesn't mean the product is no good. Sometimes, we can be surprised. Perhaps you should give it a try for a while, to see how it performs. You did pay for it. How do you like it so far?

You should keep in mind though, whatever security program you use, it can't pick up absolutely everything. It's always a good idea to run online scans once in a while. Also, install free anti-spyware programs like Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware, SuperAntiSpyware or SpywareBlaster as very useful complements.


----------



## wolfgang1 (Apr 16, 2003)

Phantom010 said:


> Well, it doesn't mean the product is no good. Sometimes, we can be surprised. Perhaps you should give it a try for a while, to see how it performs. You did pay for it. How do you like it so far?
> 
> You should keep in mind though, whatever security program you use, it can't pick up absolutely everything. It's always a good idea to run online scans once in a while. Also, install free anti-spyware programs like Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware, SuperAntiSpyware or SpywareBlaster as very useful complements.


Yeah I do run those things you mentioned. As far as this A/V goes, so far so good. I don't recognize any problems with my computer. However it loaded the Yahoo Toolbar which I wasn't crazy about but the thing never completely loads.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm sure you had the option to install the Yahoo Toolbar or not. Try removing it from your Add/Remove programs in the Control Panel.


----------



## wolfgang1 (Apr 16, 2003)

Phantom010 said:


> I'm sure you had the option to install the Yahoo Toolbar or not. Try removing it from your Add/Remove programs in the Control Panel.


I already tried that. It's not listed amongst the programs. I've noticed that some programs like C Cleaner has a yahoo toolbar (although the option to install it is in plain sight) and it isn't included in the Add/Remove section of the Control Panel.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If you're using IE7 or IE8, click on Tools, Manage Add-ons, and disable it from there.


----------



## wolfgang1 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey Phantom, I use Firefox but you follow the same procedure with it. It even had an uninstall button....Thanks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------

